# How big is your stash?



## Mary Angela (Mar 9, 2013)

Have enjoyed hearing how everyone " smuggles" yarn in the house past the husbands. Now I wonder how much yarn most of us are stashing! I moved recently, after 45 years, and had to pull my yarn out of various closets and hiding places. The accumulation was shocking, even to me! Then I put it in shallow totes...that would fit under a bed. I filled 20 of them.....probably had an average of 10 skeins in each tote. So probably 200 skeins in all. I am thinking I have to live to be 125 years old to use it all. That would be if I never bought any more.....which is not likely!


----------



## Linday (Jan 22, 2012)

According to my husband my stash is too big but by my estimation it is not nearly big enough.


----------



## ulrika (Jul 2, 2011)

I have a whole room full. I just got it all organized in February. won't need to go shopping again til the big tent sale in August.


----------



## bunnysbaby (Apr 11, 2011)

My stash is currently stored in the summer house in 17 80ltr boxes. 

My hubby tried to shame me by counting the individual balls but gave up at 1265, and I still have problems finding wool for projects so go and buy more.

Am trying to sort and sell some as I know I will NEVER use it all.


----------



## Jeannie2009 (Mar 8, 2013)

This is the year of stash busting for me. I have 6 large plastic buckets for storage. Whenever they get crammed full..stash buster mode. I probably had 150 hanks of yarn in January. To date have made some hats and slippers. 2 afghans. Now making another afghan and a cardi. 2 buckets are emptied...making space for my next wool buying binge.
Oh lest I sound holier than though...I treated myseld to Chai-goo interchangeables and Harmony interchangeables this spring...gotta go the needles are calling me.


----------



## carol12 (Apr 25, 2011)

I know how you feel! I just redid the room that I keep my stash in. I ran out of room under the bed and the 3 big totes I had in the room where filled to the top. I have yarn that I got and can't remember what I was going to make with it. Some of it is discontinued and I don't know what to do with it.


----------



## taznwinston (Feb 5, 2012)

My stash is broken in to 2 parts. One is my private stash I use for personal gifts or items for myself. The 2nd is stash for charity knitting. My personal stash occupies an entire walk in closet, with out much room left for walking around. The other stash is stored in a large closet and probably 10 huge tubs stored in my shed. I could also knit until I was 125 yrs old and have left over, even if I sold off 1/2 of it! LOL And yet I still find more to buy... sigh, a knitters dilemma.


----------



## NaNa s (Apr 22, 2013)

Don't know, don't wanna know!


----------



## sunnybrkk (Oct 8, 2011)

How great is this, we can all use each others as explanations of why we aren't "overdoing" our supplies of yarns, patterns, notion etc; it's just a "knitters" thing!!
"See... We all do it dear"!!! : )


----------



## Bride in '59 (Aug 22, 2012)

I once read an ad for an estate sale that offered over 200 skeins of yarn! I started laughing, but never forgot it. Yes, of course I have a stash, but I am 74..........


----------



## Mary Angela (Mar 9, 2013)

taznwinston said:


> My stash is broken in to 2 parts. One is my private stash I use for personal gifts or items for myself. The 2nd is stash for charity knitting. My personal stash occupies an entire walk in closet, with out much room left for walking around. The other stash is stored in a large closet and probably 10 huge tubs stored in my shed. I could also knit until I was 125 yrs old and have left over, even if I sold off 1/2 of it! LOL And yet I still find more to buy... sigh, a knitters dilemma.


I see I am just a beginner at stashing! Thanks for all the responses.....you all are so much fun.


----------



## momeee (Mar 22, 2011)

Mary Angela said:


> Have enjoyed hearing how everyone " smuggles" yarn in the house past the husbands. Now I wonder how much yarn most of us are stashing! I moved recently, after 45 years, and had to pull my yarn out of various closets and hiding places. The accumulation was shocking, even to me! Then I put it in shallow totes...that would fit under a bed. I filled 20 of them.....probably had an average of 10 skeins in each tote. So probably 200 skeins in all. I am thinking I have to live to be 125 years old to use it all. That would be if I never bought any more.....which is not likely!


I understand...my goal is to live long enough to use up all my stash -AND the free address labels that come in the mail!


----------



## Pumpkin007 (Jan 2, 2013)

I try not to think about it!! I have 6 very large bin plus some bags that I think are multiplying all by themselves!!


----------



## Bobbieknits67 (May 10, 2011)

I can not waite to be able to say I have a Stash!!!

Right now I have the two balls of yarn I am currently using to knit a baby blanket with,(Only because I made her buy the yarn.) and a couple of very tinny bits that I use to practice new stitchs and patterns on.
I work a full time job, as well as a couple part time jobs, but all the income goes to paying off debt (and the sad thing is, it is debt my ex got us into without my knowing.)
Thank God I got wise and found out what was going on or I would have lost the house and my car too. As it is I am playing catch up on all that stuff and more, and will be for at least another year and a half.
I look forward to the day I can buy yarn without worring I may not eat or have lights. LOL
Happy Knitting
Bobbie


----------



## Pegdog (Oct 11, 2012)

I have my stash in wicker baskets, organized by fiber: wool, cotton, etc. Each basket has 15 - 20 skeins, depending on their size. And, I have individual projects in separate bags, about 3-4 of those going. One of my projects has 11 different skeins b/c my son wants me to knit him a dragon.  So, then there's the knitting bag which has my current projects in it and the secondary knitting bag that has my "doing these next" projects in it. Is this too much or too little? lol


----------



## simplyelizabeth (Sep 15, 2012)

I just donated two lawn & leaf bags, full of yarn....and still have lots left. I finally came to the realization that when I find a new pattern I want a new yarn for it. So I'm trying to keep myself from buying anything that has no particular purpose for me. I'm really trying hard!


----------



## DonnieK (Nov 23, 2011)

Well, ladies & gentlemen, I must say that I do have a large stash, but my excuse is that I love children and I love charity projects that are fun to make and I simply just adore Gypsycream's patterns. So, yes, I do have lots of stash which I have shared with others of late, but, I still have lots of yarn because for every skein that I gave away, I have replaced with 2 skeins, so you see it is hopeless to try to organize, and share to get it all organized when you keep buying yarn!! So, guess I am really not serious about getting rid of my yarn, just "rolling it over". 
As for husband's...........don't have one to explain my addiction to...........sometimes a blessing, mostly a curse because I do miss his grumpy looks when I came in with bags in hand knowing the speech that is coming word for word and yet knowing I will have to listen to it once again and say "yes, honey I agree with every word you are saying, however you did marry me for better or worse, and in sickness and health".


----------



## iShirl (Jun 30, 2012)

Oh, I'm recovering from a stash-busting. We went from a PC to an iMac so the tower was gone. That space is my stash - two plastic bins that hold 12 skeins each. Then a basket under the computer desk with about 6 skeins. And a basket by my knitting chair that holds all the balls and work in progress. That's it!!


----------



## tvarnas (Apr 18, 2013)

momeee said:


> I understand...my goal is to live long enough to use up all my stash -AND the free address labels that come in the mail!


LLLLOL. :thumbup:


----------



## Grandma11 (Jan 21, 2012)

Just cleared out half and still have way too much


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

I won't tell


----------



## Ginka (May 16, 2011)

I'm afraid to count ,but its a lot ,way too much to ever use ,but it seems like when I'm asked to make something or just find a new pattern I want to make I never have the right yarn to use and go buy more ....sounds crazy but it happens .


----------



## KNITBUDDY (Jun 29, 2011)

Probably more than I will ever need but still buy more.


----------



## Neeterbug (May 25, 2011)

Sweet husband had 8 wrap-around shelves built into the closet in our computer/knitting room. The shelves go up to the 10' ceiling...and all the space is full of yarn. I thought I have a lot of yarn...but, after reading posts here, I don't have as much as others. 

It's time to go out and buy more yarn!!!!


----------



## Irish knitter (Mar 29, 2011)

since I have been out of work I have a "dwindling" stash that is not worth mentioning after reading some of your comments.....


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

When we moved into this house in 1998, my stash filled a couple of boxes. Why we ever bought a bigger house as our kids were on the cusp of leaving, I'll never know! But my stash has taken over my wool room (basement - largest room in the house), spread into the windowless 'library' next to it, and crept into closets and bags on the first floor. 

I avoid all sources of yarn, especially second-hand stores, garage and estate sales, church bazaars, and eBay. I give yarn to new knitters. I knit charity items. I give away things I knit. But the stash seems never to diminish! I have to sidle between ceiling-high stacks of boxes/bins of yarn in my wool room! You can't see the shelves for the stacks of boxes!

Please, if you're ever in or near Montreal, come see me and leave with bags of yarn! Fistfuls of knitting needles! Pattern books! Need crochet cotton? Got that too!

I NEED to reduce, not just my own size, but the size of my stash.


----------



## Kathygirl (Jun 3, 2013)

I have 5 50 gallon totes and 4 35 gallon totes, plus various shopping bags filled with yarn, I don't have to go into a yarn store for about 30 years...LOL, but, I can't resist and keep going....don't know how I will even use it all....YIKES!


----------



## MrsO (Apr 4, 2011)

I recently "re-inventoried". The other day I was looking through the closet in our office and found another whole bag of yarn. Oops. There are probably more of those. I have no idea how much I have!


----------



## LEE1313 (Jan 25, 2011)

OK so we all know we have way too much stash.
Let's try to help other KPer's that don't have enough yarn to get through next week.
Let's each reach out and offer some to them. OK maybe we have to pay the postage, but Good Golly, let's just try.
Let's pay it forward, in yarn, needles, books, whatever we have extra of. We all have that 1 extra skein we bought just in case we ran short, or the yarn that isn't the color you wanted.
If nothing else, you will go to bed tonight knowing you did a good thing. And you will now have room to buy more yarn.
I have done this twice. I now have 2 new friends.

JMHO, Linda


----------



## BoogieCat (Nov 3, 2012)

I don't have nearly enough  I would estimate maybe 200 balls/hanks/skeins. I live alone and am happily filling my empty spaces as finances allow.


----------



## Vole61 (Sep 7, 2012)

Ginka said:


> I'm afraid to count ,but its a lot ,way too much to ever use ,but it seems like when I'm asked to make something or just find a new pattern I want to make I never have the right yarn to use and go buy more ....sounds crazy but it happens .


Sounds like me


----------



## tvarnas (Apr 18, 2013)

LEE1313 said:


> OK so we all know we have way too much stash.
> Let's try to help other KPer's that don't have enough yarn to get through next week.
> Let's each reach out and offer some to them. OK maybe we have to pay the postage, but Good Golly, let's just try.
> Let's pay it forward, in yarn, needles, books, whatever we have extra of. We all have that 1 extra skein we bought just in case we ran short, or the yarn that isn't the color you wanted.
> ...


I know I have needles, yarn, and patterns that I would gladly mail to someone who is short on money and stash. Great suggestion Linda.


----------



## tvarnas (Apr 18, 2013)

eileenk said:


> since I have been out of work I have a "dwindling" stash that is not worth mentioning after reading some of your comments.....


Ellen, would happily share some of mine if you would like. Just let me know if you are in need of anything. Tricia


----------



## TexCat (Sep 23, 2012)

As a corporate wife (moved frequently for the company) I have purchased yarn in every city we lived in. Finally retired here in Texas I unpacked EVERY LAST BIN (we always moved with plastic bins not boxes) and had a truly eye-opening experience. I had accumulated NINE 90-gallon containers of yarn. I could open my own yarn shop (smallish of course, but really).

I prayed on it and received an answer. God put it in my heart to knit everything I had to give to different charities. Somewhat daunted, I began. Well, that was last summer and I'm down to 3 bins and a couple small project bins. I have donated a couple hundred items to a local church group that collects items for the Orphan Grain Train Charity: (www.otg.org) and about four 30 gallon bags of yarn to a new young knitter for her charity work.

I've interspersed my charity knitting with handmade gifts for family members and myself, but I keep trying different projects to keep it interesting.

Truthfully, I don't want a huge stash any more. I'm old enough and sick enough that I want to be able to say I've followed God's directive and done what HE wanted for a change instead of what I wanted. LOL Besides then I can buy some NEW yarn. LOL

A stash is a thing of joy. I think it should be just as big and diverse as what makes you happy. After all, there are few people in this world who don't have a passion (read: excessive desire) for something. Why not yarn?


----------



## mombr4 (Apr 21, 2011)

tvarnas said:


> I know I have needles, yarn, and patterns that I would gladly mail to someone who is short on money and stash. Great suggestion Linda.


I have sent several boxes of yarn to people on the forum that didn't have yarn. I have so many huge storage boxes not only here but most are stored at my sisters. I not only have all of the yarns bought for my charity knitting over the years (when I was able to knit more then I can now) but the many boxes of all of the yarns I bought my mom in the LYS that she didn't get to use.
I do try to give to others, donated a lot locally to a group, but also trying to sell some of the many yarns to get back some of what I spent, since I unfortunately can't afford financially to give it all away.
I think it is great to pay if forward if you are able to. I'm sure I will find more odd balls in some of the many boxes, and will give to others on the forum that can make use of it or give it to a charity chapter locally.
I have kept a list of some who posted that they could use yarn, and I contact them when I have some to send.

It's always nice when and if you can help others.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

TexCat said:


> ... the Orphan Grain Train Charity: (www.otg.org) ...


Typo. Correct link: http://www.ogt.org/


----------



## TexCat (Sep 23, 2012)

Thanks J-J. I copied that from someone's post and didn't even notice the error.

TC


----------



## LEE1313 (Jan 25, 2011)

Well I know of a gal who would be thrilled with anything.
May I give her your screen name and you can arrange it??
I don't want to give out her personal info.
If that works for you. She lives in CA.
Many thanks for helping a sweet gal.
Linda


tvarnas said:


> I know I have needles, yarn, and patterns that I would gladly mail to someone who is short on money and stash. Great suggestion Linda.


----------



## Kiwiknitter (Aug 27, 2011)

I love the idea of two stashes one for charity anyone for me surely that means my stash is actually only half of what I have lol


----------



## boobooka (Apr 29, 2012)

I have mine in large vacuum bags, in bags behind my lounge, and, my pride and joy, my Sugar 'n Creme I purchased from Canada (I'm in Australia) in it's box (still) !!! (now waiting for my second box). How about we post some photos???? What do you all think???


----------



## deeknittingclick (Aug 3, 2011)

I have a barrel of whole balls but 3-4 plastic containers of part balls more scraps but am planning to finish what I have to do and then will get rid of the bits and pieces want to do a diagonal blanket and some beanies for charity(Neonatal)so hopefully will finish all the odd ends.


----------



## kmangal16 (Mar 26, 2013)

NaNa s said:


> Don't know, don't wanna know!


-ditto-


----------



## coachchro (Nov 28, 2012)

Too many skeins not enough time. The Knitters lameny


----------



## grandmatimestwo (Mar 30, 2011)

Huge and I love it! I have been using up some of my stash this year...my goal! But, I have plans to head to WEBS for a shop once I finish school for the summer. 3 more weeks! (Yes, the teachers count,too!)


----------



## ssk1953 (Jan 29, 2012)

How big is my stash? TOO, TOO big.  I'm afraid to count how much stash I have. Yet I keep buying more yarn...can't stop.


----------



## Catladysher (Nov 7, 2012)

8 large bins...5 of which are vintage...and then Joanne's had a sale yesterday...with a FREE SHIPPING COUPON...oh my! Bought so much baby yarn...the fingering type...alas...


----------



## Sailorgirl (Apr 6, 2013)

Don't know the skein or hank count now. 4 years ago when I moved into this house I purchased 12 extra large space bags and filled them to capacity and then used the vacuum. The bags were put in my car wince it was the more expensive yarns. The balance was shipped in plastic rotes almng w the rest of household goods. Today I have a craft room and have a bookcase w baskets that stores the yarn. Looks like a small yarn shop now. I still buy yarn as I cant pass a sale on webs. Recently I acquired a rigid heedless loom which I hope to use slot of my stash. It is probably a good thing that I am not married now but family gives me some grief over more purchases of yarn


----------



## MaryanneW (Jun 5, 2011)

I wonder....is there knitting in heaven?


----------



## Max amaze (Oct 28, 2012)

I have just sorted my spare bedroom out because on Thursday a new foster child is coming to stay all the drawers were full so I have just gave it to a charity


----------



## mswine (May 2, 2013)

Big tent Sale?? Where? Who? When?


----------



## mswine (May 2, 2013)

I think the idea of organizing your stash and posting it on ravelry is a great one. You can also let others know what you have for sale or trade!


----------



## Marie from NC (Mar 3, 2013)

Oh, thank goodness! I thought I was insane for having so much yarn in my stash. I worry that when I die, my children (who do not live in my town) would wonder what in the world was I thinking?????

Thank you ladies, I feel like a normal knitter.


----------



## libkap (Mar 20, 2013)

Since I starting knitting 7 years ago, I went from buying yarn when I finished a project to filling an extra room with yarn. I love the idea of knitting for charity and donating my extra yarn. I have more yarn and books than I can possibly use in a lifetime.


----------



## Daisybel (Nov 27, 2012)

carol12 said:


> I know how you feel! I just redid the room that I keep my stash in. I ran out of room under the bed and the 3 big totes I had in the room where filled to the top. I have yarn that I got and can't remember what I was going to make with it. Some of it is discontinued and I don't know what to do with it.


There is always someone looking for a discontinued line - try putting it on Ebay.


----------



## tweeter (Dec 22, 2012)

Don't worry I have a stash of yarn everywhere. In the basement , upstairs amd in the closet and yet when we go shopping my DH asks me if I don't need some yarn


----------



## fdie1973 (Jun 14, 2011)

I have tons and keep buying, I'm lucky my husband doesn't say a word. He has his guitars and amps and whatever else goes along with that, I have my yarn.
Diana


----------



## evesch (Apr 3, 2011)

Mary Angela said:


> Have enjoyed hearing how everyone " smuggles" yarn in the house past the husbands. Now I wonder how much yarn most of us are stashing! I moved recently, after 45 years, and had to pull my yarn out of various closets and hiding places. The accumulation was shocking, even to me! Then I put it in shallow totes...that would fit under a bed. I filled 20 of them.....probably had an average of 10 skeins in each tote. So probably 200 skeins in all. I am thinking I have to live to be 125 years old to use it all. That would be if I never bought any more.....which is not likely!


No way to estimate it. We have unworking cars around here that I have things stashed in and wool that needs processing into yarn and rooms full of yarn,etc,etc, hubby says I do have "too Much" I can believe that. I gotta live till I is 200 to use it baring that I don't get or make more....hahahah


----------



## mswine (May 2, 2013)

I took up knitting a few months ago. I am a long time crocheter. I decided it was time to haul out all of my yarn from nooks and crannies, drawers, under the bed, closets, etc. I went out and bought plastic storage bins at wal-mart and filled up 26 of them. I had to keep going out to buy more bins! Now my DH is aware of my stash, whereas before it was so spread out that he had no idea of the extent of my little habit.


----------



## Beve (May 5, 2012)

My stash is sooo big, it has its own room! Like all of you, if I never bought another skein, I could knit till I was 125 years old! It is semi-organized, overflowing, crated, boxed, bagged and "drawered". I am thinking of giving it its own name.


----------



## OccasionallyKnotty (Jan 30, 2013)

Does stash include the 12 skeins needed for my current WIP? I mean, just because it is stuffed into the cabinet under the bookshelf, does that make it a stash? Who wants to have to go up to the craft room every - oh- three or four days- when she needs the next skein? So, that doesn't count, right? And, just because there are 10+ little skeins of cotton that were on sale when I bought the skeins needed for the WIP, well, they were half price and they don't take up much room, so those are stash, are they? I just haven't stashed them yet.

Stash of things to come? 

I'm new at this. i only have 60 skeins or so of stash that aren't part of my current WIP. Maybe. YIKES! I need to get knitting. 

Hello. My name is Lisa and I am a yarn-a-holic.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Beve said:


> My stash is sooo big, it has its own room! Like all of you, if I never bought another skein, I could knit till I was 125 years old! It is semi-organized, overflowing, crated, boxed, bagged and "drawered". I am thinking of giving it its own name.


omg, we are one in the same. In a room all over the place, bags , bins, baskets. lol.


----------



## ozgal (Jun 21, 2011)

Yep...at last I feel not alone !! I always joke to a like-minded friend that we will have to live a very long life to use up our stashes. Charity knitting is my priority these days.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

well we moved in January and I was able to find all my yarn that like you, had stashed in different nooks and cranies.. it is all in one place now and I have more than I will ever knit up in a very long time but not near as much as most here on KP.. I'm a very frugal person.. spending too much on something that I don't need gives me anxiety attacks... so that helps to keep me under control  I do have to buy yarn for certain projects and I have a basket of balls of yarn for play time.. like right now I'm practicing double knitting so I was able to find 2 contrast color balls in simular weights to play with. I have full skeins of yarn that have never been touched.. and those will either be added to for a sweater or something that takes a lot of yardage or I will put lots together for a afghan. The problem with a stash is that theres never enough for a complet project so you have to buy more.. I will start one of those stash busting projects when it gets too big..  but for now I can safely say I have a large shelf of yarn.. It will have to stay that way too...


----------



## Seaglassoryarn (Apr 8, 2013)

I love reading these answers about the size of your stash, it makes me feel normal. Mine is stored under my bed in containers and in corners of my bedroom, and works in progress are in several bags. Then there's some overflow in baskets and bags in two more rooms. If I spent as much time knitting as I do looking at patterns to knit the stash might go away.


----------



## Pegdog (Oct 11, 2012)




----------



## mima (Apr 26, 2012)

Read what people had said about their stash and felt much less guilty - for a while - I looked at what I had round my chair then remembered the room above the garage which has useful not so empty shelves. I keep my stash in old wicker hampers as they are fun and look good. They also hide a multitude of sins. I do not have a husband to sneak things past, just two grandchildren. They can be kept quiet if I make things for them. Last week it was five "wheres Wally " hats to wear in a carnival procession. Not at all difficult but fun. As ever thank everyone for all the help, support and information you all give; and of course the laughs.


----------



## bobctwn65 (Jul 27, 2012)

I have been knitting for a year now.,,,and I have (at last count) 152 skeins of yarn...think I have been to 3 sales since then ..so probably over or close to 200 skeins...people yell at me and tell me to quit buying but I guess I am just a yarn hoarder...and needles too... :thumbup:


----------



## judyr (Feb 20, 2011)

Yes, we are all yarnoholics!!!! All I can say is we are better doing this than visiting the psychiatrist or the looney bin. Knitting calms the nerves and if touching the yarn and admiring the colors is addictive, I am glad I am a yarn addict. By the sound of it, I am in good company. As to husbands, I have one who has a whole building full of tools he cannot live without. So what is good for the goose is good for the gander, I always say. And why we hoard and can't get enough of yarn, I can't say. If anybody has a solution, please don't tell us - WE LOVE OUR YARN.....


----------



## jpfries (Jan 14, 2013)

when I left my house of 44 years to move to a condo, closets got cleaned out that hadn't seen light for some time. My stash turned out to be afghans of all shapes, sizes and patterns. I wish I would have counted them, but I gave them all to nursing homes, homeless shelters and various places, who were happy to receive them. However, I realized how many there really had been when the nursing home nearest to me suggest that they could not handle any more. ((chuckle)) This has not made my needles any quieter, I just make various things for charity and give it to them right away. A lot less room for storage where I am now, probably a good thing.


----------



## mperrone (Mar 14, 2013)

You guys are wonderful -- I no longer feel bad about keeping a stash of yarn around the house, although my stash is a baby one compared to you guys, and I'm jealous. I do have a friend that teaches special needs children, and I give her leftover yarn because she says her autistic children really enjoy crocheting, probably because of the repetition -- they love making scarves and I keep my stash to a minimum.

I've also stopped my hubby from giving me that "look" when I bring home more yarn. All I do is look at his coin collection and he no longer says anything about my yarn addiction.

Marianne :~)


----------



## cgthomps (May 4, 2013)

I don't have to smuggle yarn into my apartment but perhaps I should have that kind of mentality so I would not bring any more yarn into my place. I have a huge walk in closet that is lined from the floor to the ceiling with all types of yarn as well as crochet thread and embroidery floss. I also have bags of fill for all the little nursery animals I make for moms to be. I think I will have to re-organize the room again this weekend because I was EXTREMELY frustrated last night when I was looking for a particular yarn, I know I have, but could not find it. This will be at least a 1/2 day job to take it all out, sort and repack it and put it away. 

I do label all my containers of yarn with the name brand, what it is made of and approx. yardage of each kind that is in the box. Then, when I see a project that I want to make, I calculate the yardage needed and hopefully find it in my stash! 

Good luck to us all in managing the yarn and keeping our sanity at the same time! 

:-D  :wink: :thumbup:


----------



## mathwizard (Feb 24, 2011)

Not that big,lol. Four large totes, I am in the process of inventorying it so I can use from my stash rather than buying new yarn. Unless I don't have enough to make a project. I did buy Cascade yarn to make my poncho because I didn't have enough and didn't want stripes instead of a old color. :thumbup:


----------



## bwtyer (Oct 31, 2012)

I have two stashes - Fabric & Yarn - my yarn stash isn't extremely bad - I think I have around 75 - 100 skeins & balls in all - not nearly what some of you have.


----------



## Nanxy (Feb 25, 2011)

My stash is getting to the point I can't manage it. So my aim is using all the yarn I have, of course I'm going to have to live a long time before I use everything. But I'm trying, honest!


----------



## barbtobias2012 (May 8, 2012)

Mary Angela said:


> Have enjoyed hearing how everyone " smuggles" yarn in the house past the husbands. Now I wonder how much yarn most of us are stashing! I moved recently, after 45 years, and had to pull my yarn out of various closets and hiding places. The accumulation was shocking, even to me! Then I put it in shallow totes...that would fit under a bed. I filled 20 of them.....probably had an average of 10 skeins in each tote. So probably 200 skeins in all. I am thinking I have to live to be 125 years old to use it all. That would be if I never bought any more.....which is not likely!


Apparently I am way out of my league. I really only purchase yarn when I know what I want to make with it--otherwise I'd have no idea how much to buy. I have quite a few balls of acrylic that I use for charity knitting (6 or 8 on hand). And, of course, after about 70 years of knitting, I have more bits and pieces left over than I can count in spite of making scarves and combining lots of leftover sock yarn to make a vest or two. Can't quite seem to throw them away!


----------



## Strickliese (Jan 6, 2012)

Waaaay to much - but somehow never the yarn I need for the newest project. Sigh!!!!


----------



## Lishaknits (Dec 1, 2011)

4 totes full. I know this because I had to clean out for company this last weekend. My husband doesn't say anything about yarn in general, just what a mess I make. Also, I remember not having a stash. It was awful when you wanted to be able to try out something or just needed a little of something. I will buy at garage sales or goodwill, etc., but only if I know it is good yarn. I once bought some bags of acrylic that were so rough it hurt my fingers to knit it. So now I am more careful.


----------



## wittless knitter (Mar 25, 2011)

mine is to big, but I love it all and don't feel any guilt about having it or buying more. almost as bad about needles. want to try them all. DH doesn't understand why anyone needs so many needles all so different, etc. never says anything about the yarn, probably because he doesn't know exactly how much I do have. I could be out drinking and dancing on the bars. LOL


----------



## tvarnas (Apr 18, 2013)

LEE1313 said:


> Well I know of a gal who would be thrilled with anything.
> May I give her your screen name and you can arrange it??
> I don't want to give out her personal info.
> If that works for you. She lives in CA.
> ...


Absolutely!!! :thumbup:


----------



## BlueTressym (Nov 23, 2012)

Lishaknits said:


> 4 totes full. I know this because I had to clean out for company this last weekend. My husband doesn't say anything about yarn in general, just what a mess I make. Also, I remember not having a stash. It was awful when you wanted to be able to try out something or just needed a little of something. I will buy at garage sales or goodwill, etc., but only if I know it is good yarn. I once bought some bags of acrylic that were so rough it hurt my fingers to knit it. So now I am more careful.


I'm in pretty much that situation. I can only knit the things I have yarn for, which means I am making winter gloves - in June! - because I have 800g of chunky purple yarn. I do a lot of searching for things that require a couple of 100g of 'some yarn I got given; I think it might be DK'

It doesn't help that almost all patterns want mohair this and merino that. They never think about anyone who hasn't got money


----------



## breadlady95 (Feb 10, 2013)

if I knew where to send it to I would send you some of my yarn if you wanted it. not that I have as much as a lot of my friends here but believe me I have been where you are and it took me a long time to get out I feel for you so much. so sorry


----------



## Chemchic (Dec 16, 2012)

my stash FILLS a whole small bedroom!


----------



## Lishaknits (Dec 1, 2011)

BlueTressym said:


> I'm in pretty much that situation. I can only knit the things I have yarn for, which means I am making winter gloves - in June! - because I have 800g of chunky purple yarn. I do a lot of searching for things that require a couple of 100g of 'some yarn I got given; I think it might be DK'
> 
> It doesn't help that almost all patterns want mohair this and merino that. They never think about anyone who hasn't got money


I too have some of that mitten yarn and have not found just the right pattern because I have mohair to go with the coresponding wool yarn. But I only have one ball of mohair and two of the wool. I was thinking of mittens with snowmen and just using the mohair around the cuff and in the snowmen. Maybe it would look like snow. Ha ha!


----------



## Fourel (Jun 25, 2012)

I have it in totes in the shed, two closets and a bookcase.


----------



## golf nut (May 31, 2013)

4-18 gallon bins full


----------



## domesticgod (Apr 6, 2011)

Jessica Jean said: "I avoid all sources of yarn, especially second-hand stores, garage and estate sales, church bazaars, and eBay. I give yarn to new knitters. I knit charity items. I give away things I knit. But the stash seems never to diminish! I have to sidle between ceiling-high stacks of boxes/bins of yarn in my wool room! You can't see the shelves for the stacks of boxes!"

Didn't you know? When it's all alone in dark places, IT BREEDS!!!!!


----------



## LouWonna (Sep 19, 2012)

I am blessed...I do not sneak yarn into the house. My husband supports my addiction. I started crocheting for hobby and entertainment, but became therapy for stiff fingers due to arthritis. Plus I really,really like having finished projects laying around to impulsively give to people. Grandaughters had a lemonade stand in front of our house and a very pregnant lady stopped...it was so much fun to run in the house to grab her a surprise baby blankie. Didn't get her name, but a wonderful smile and thanks, or when my husband had a burst aneurism and was in hospital for several weeks there was a family with a baby and a small blankie ( they hadn't planned on staying while Gramma was ill) I hurried home and grabbed a large pretty yellow one for this beautiful baby, so fun! Grandkids will say "How about a new blankie, Gramma," Son is sheriff deputy so every new baby there got one for a couple years. Just pure fun! Husband even built me a large window seat to store yarn in so I wouldn't run up and down steps so much with new knees. Finished project go in Rubbermaid containers to be easily available for my "fun"


----------



## Earnie (Aug 8, 2012)

When the kids moved out I took over their rooms. One is my yarn shop and the other is my library. There are 8 20 gal tubs with yarn, a big storage chest, and I have taken milk crates and turned them on their side and sorted acrylic yarns in them by color. Total about 200 skeins of yarn. I am working on destashing and have not bought any yarn this year. The library has 4 bookshelves and 6 large filing boxes with patterns and books. There is also one shelf with all the books I hope to read when not knitting or crocheting or cross stitching. At my age of 68 I think I have time to concur most of it.


----------



## kerrie35094 (Jul 2, 2011)

I'm in the process of cleaning every closet in the house - unfortunately, we have lots of closets! - and have given every yard of fabric and lots of yarn to a niece. My yarn stash is down to four 10-gallon ziplock bags of yarn that fit under my bed and one small book shelf. My income is very limited so I'm happier saving for a couple of months then taking advantage of yarn sales (Craftsy has wonderful sales periodically) to get better yarn.


----------



## Susanwise (Jan 14, 2012)

Yeah, Bunny!


----------



## domesticgod (Apr 6, 2011)

I never bothered to count in terms of cones, balls, skeins, etc, but here is the yarn stash, and the other pictures are the pattern stash, crochet stash and cross stitch stash


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Chemchic said:


> my stash FILLS a whole small bedroom!


Ditto! except I consider it my own personal LYS that I visit anytime I need a pick-me-up or yarn for a new project. Years ago an owner of an LYS I patronized often said to me that buying yarn is storing up for retirement. Well, I'm retired but I'm still storing up!


----------



## Bobbie K (Apr 5, 2011)

I was hoping someone would share pictures! I have one room yarn and books. Another room full of thread, needles and hooks.


----------



## Bucketknitter (Jan 25, 2011)

I currently have a double closet full (with a smidgeon of overflow) and this is greatly reduced since I have spent the last year trying to do some stash-busting. 

Karen


----------



## artsyist (Jan 11, 2013)

I love you guys! It's so good to know that we are not alone. I'm afraid to count the skeins of yarn in my stash. I have baskets and bins and drawers filled with yarn. It is stacked on the guest bed and and stored in boxes in the craft room in the basement. I had a moment of panic recently when my husband approached a small walk in closet in our living room where we keep games, reference books, and photos. It is no longer a walk in closet as I "store" yarn in there. I just open the door and toss the bags of yarn in. The floor is covered and the stack reaches half way up to the ceiling. (This, of course, obscures the objects stored on the shelves on the side of the room!) Anyway, he wanted a ref. book and opened the door, took one look, closed the door, and asked me to find the book for him. Not a word about the yarn!! Bless that man.. And this doesn't even approach the subject of my fabric stash. He always wants me to stop at fabric shops and buy more. Wow!


----------



## sdftrace (Jan 10, 2013)

Wow, now I really don't feel so bad about my stash which has only taken six months to accumulate. 
My daughter and I share the large container box which helps us both feel not too guilty!
Well, that's downstairs, but I do have a work room which is where I keep all my fabric ... when you see it you have to purchase it because it won't be there when you return!!!
have a great day everyone. At least we have sunshine today and the garden now beckons.....


----------



## knitkrit (Jan 30, 2013)

That is why I never got married(?). I can buy as much yarn as my salary allows, and I don't have to justify it. If I get cold at night, just throw on 20 more afghans make of my scraps!!


----------



## Dsynr (Jun 3, 2011)

bunnysbaby said:


> My stash is currently stored in the summer house in 17 80ltr boxes.
> 
> My hubby tried to shame me by counting the individual balls but gave up at 1265, and I still have problems finding wool for projects so go and buy more.
> 
> Am trying to sort and sell some as I know I will NEVER use it all.


 AND HOW MANY wrenches, drill bits, screwdrivers, etc., does HE have in the basement, in drawers, chests, in the garage, in the car? U get the picture! Those are his "tools". Well, the yarn stash is your "tools".
(BTW, If U have Paton's "Canadiana" in a really bright, true red U aren't using, I need about 20 skeins to finish the "Drunken Triangles" blanket! Pls PM me!)


----------



## Edith M (Aug 10, 2011)

Same here. Started to hoe out my closet yesterday and after a whole afternoon of lift that bale and tote that bag I decided ignorance was bliss. And boy am I going for ignorant.


NaNa s said:


> Don't know, don't wanna know!


----------



## tmlester (Apr 8, 2011)

Every time I try to count my stash pile{s}, I find more yarn I forgot about. I think the last time I got an accurate count was some time in 1980 or so! Since I've been accumulating more and more since then, I'm guessing its somewhere around 12 bins full with 8 or 9 bags (large ones!) and a few smaller bins in closets. I'm afraid to count them all!!!


----------



## Joanne447 (Jul 24, 2012)

hi, you mentioned that you have cotton in your stash. I am looking to buy cotton-acrylic free yarn for making baby blankets-for premature babies. please let me know, Joanne


----------



## tmlester (Apr 8, 2011)

PiggiesMom said:


> Does stash include the 12 skeins needed for my current WIP? I mean, just because it is stuffed into the cabinet under the bookshelf, does that make it a stash? Who wants to have to go up to the craft room every - oh- three or four days- when she needs the next skein? So, that doesn't count, right? And, just because there are 10+ little skeins of cotton that were on sale when I bought the skeins needed for the WIP, well, they were half price and they don't take up much room, so those are stash, are they? I just haven't stashed them yet.
> 
> Stash of things to come?
> 
> ...


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## CathyG13 (Mar 1, 2013)

kelloggb said:


> I can not waite to be able to say I have a Stash!!!
> 
> Right now I have the two balls of yarn I am currently using to knit a baby blanket with,(Only because I made her buy the yarn.) and a couple of very tinny bits that I use to practice new stitchs and patterns on.
> I work a full time job, as well as a couple part time jobs, but all the income goes to paying off debt (and the sad thing is, it is debt my ex got us into without my knowing.)
> ...


I'm so sorry you're in this situation. My prayers are with you. May your debts become lighter and your stash heavier. xxxxx


----------



## Naomi Hawes (Mar 19, 2011)

Oh wow! I have only been knitting a little over 2 years and my husband thinks I have lost my mind at the amount of yarn I am accumulating. I love hearing about your yarn stash...makes me feel not so crazy! I am 55 and wish I would have learned to knit at 5!


----------



## Carlyta (Mar 23, 2011)

I don't really "count" my yarn. I do have it sorted by type and company in clear drawstring plastic bags. I have enough Caron Simply Soft yarn that I can "shop" in my craft room. I also have yarn in plastic bins too. And my yarn will find its way to my bedroom from my craft room. I don't try to control it either. I'm a confessed yarnaholic and can't help buying yarn especially if its a pretty color that I know I can knit or crochet something with it.


----------



## LittleBAK (Jan 21, 2013)

My husband helped me clear out one wall in our office so I could use the metal mesh cubes that I placed there a few years back for business inventory. I got all but 2 of the 15 cubes full of yarn, two skeins deep and still have yarn that doesn't fit. I also have three big Rubbermaid totes and two smaller totes full plus another three large Jo-Ann's bags full. I am always looking for new and exciting "pretties" to add to my collection and continually have 6 or 8 WIPs going at the same time. I am slowly getting better at collecting finished works instead of the raw materials. I'll never get through it all while I'm working full time and taking care of my DD, but I figure what I have, I'll save for retirement when I am long on time and short on money.


----------



## MargieP (Apr 19, 2013)

I like this!!


----------



## MargieP (Apr 19, 2013)

What a lovely story....!


----------



## jmf6406 (Dec 13, 2012)

momeee said:


> I understand...my goal is to live long enough to use up all my stash -AND the free address labels that come in the mail!


This gave me a laugh I have our address labels stacked together and fastened with the biggest binder clip they make!


----------



## BlueTressym (Nov 23, 2012)

LEE1313 said:


> OK so we all know we have way too much stash.
> Let's try to help other KPer's that don't have enough yarn to get through next week.
> Let's each reach out and offer some to them. OK maybe we have to pay the postage, but Good Golly, let's just try.
> Let's pay it forward, in yarn, needles, books, whatever we have extra of. We all have that 1 extra skein we bought just in case we ran short, or the yarn that isn't the color you wanted.
> ...


I just want to say; you are amazing!


----------



## BlueTressym (Nov 23, 2012)

tvarnas said:


> I know I have needles, yarn, and patterns that I would gladly mail to someone who is short on money and stash. Great suggestion Linda.


...and so are you!


----------



## valmac (Nov 22, 2012)

kelloggb said:


> I can not waite to be able to say I have a Stash!!!
> 
> Right now I have the two balls of yarn I am currently using to knit a baby blanket with,(Only because I made her buy the yarn.) and a couple of very tinny bits that I use to practice new stitchs and patterns on.
> I work a full time job, as well as a couple part time jobs, but all the income goes to paying off debt (and the sad thing is, it is debt my ex got us into without my knowing.)
> ...


Wow, I am very impressed! Some women in your situation would have given up & just walked away from all that debt, good for you for having the integrity & fortitude to work your way back. Next time you find a pattern you would like to knit, feel free to PM me & I will happily look to see if I have the yarn you need in my stash & mail it to you. I will not live long enough to use it all - there's at least 40 years worth & I'm already 66!!! Val


----------



## locruz (Jan 26, 2013)

Dont have a stash yet, When I see proyects in my size, 2x I see all the yarn I have to buy, oh wow. Too scared. I live in Guadalajara, Mexico. But will be going to Chicago for my first grandaughters birth. In October. So if anyone wants to destash a bit by then would love to buy from you guys I just drool over all the great prices you get over there. Really great, shipping is expensive to Mexico. So will have to wait until I am there. Thank you all for all you share have learned so much from you all.


----------



## BlueTressym (Nov 23, 2012)

valmac said:


> Wow, I am very impressed! Some women on your situation would have given up & just walked away from all that debt, good for you for having the integrity & fortitude to work your way back. Next time you find a pattern you would like to knit, feel free to PM me & I will happily look to see if I have the yarn you need in my stash & mail it to you. I will not live long enough to use it all - there's at least 40 years worth & I'm already 66!!! Val


I agree with Valmac; your fortitude is an example to us.


----------



## Grandma G. (Oct 29, 2012)

momeee said:


> I understand...my goal is to live long enough to use up all my stash -AND the free address labels that come in the mail!


Stash, possibly, address labels, not a hope.


----------



## ema1952uk (May 17, 2011)

Sorry to here that I can help swell you stash pm me with your address please glad to be able to help might not be lots but may be of use.
Eileen


----------



## luv (Feb 19, 2012)

Jessica-Jean said:


> When we moved into this house in 1998, my stash filled a couple of boxes. Why we ever bought a bigger house as our kids were on the cusp of leaving, I'll never know! But my stash has taken over my wool room (basement - largest room in the house), spread into the windowless 'library' next to it, and crept into closets and bags on the first floor.
> 
> I avoid all sources of yarn, especially second-hand stores, garage and estate sales, church bazaars, and eBay. I give yarn to new knitters. I knit charity items. I give away things I knit. But the stash seems never to diminish! I have to sidle between ceiling-high stacks of boxes/bins of yarn in my wool room! You can't see the shelves for the stacks of boxes!
> 
> ...


I'll be over this afternoon :mrgreen: :mrgreen:


----------



## SweetPandora (May 9, 2013)

I stopped counting after I had 4 large Rubbermaid bins full, plus a very large tote bag full, along with three or four large bags full that I haven't even unpacked yet.

I did see a spreadsheet once that a crafter had created - she listed the yarn, quantity, color, and intended project. I can't bring myself to do that since I buy yarn all the time with no intended purpose, I just HAVE to have it.


----------



## luv (Feb 19, 2012)

My birthday is tomorrow and what is the greatest gift my son is giving me?? He is coming down from Portland to spend a whole day helping me organize my craft room AGAIN. (it is a yearly event) It is just the gift I want.....his time. We go out to lunch and come back with dessert and work and laugh all day and I tell him about some of the skeins of yarn and why I bought them (almost like looking at ornaments each Christmas). Yarn and I have a connection it is soooo much more than a hank of fiber. I have at least 2000 skeins and my husband smiles cause I worked too and he has his garage tools. /we both have our passions and understand.


----------



## sqwire (Dec 3, 2011)

We just moved into an awesome condo that just happened to have this little room in the basement. I immediately took ownership of it and declared it to be my "yarn room".


----------



## jmf6406 (Dec 13, 2012)

sqwire said:


> We just moved into an awesome condo that just happened to have this little room in the basement. I immediately took ownership of it and declared it to be my "yarn room".


Oh look! There is room for LOTS more plastic bins!!!!


----------



## grammamary (Nov 26, 2011)

momeee said:


> I understand...my goal is to live long enough to use up all my stash -AND the free address labels that come in the mail!


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: OH, YEAH!!!


----------



## Suzie1 (May 11, 2011)

Well, don't people collect other things.... coins, stamps, and other collectibles... and they even go through dealers. Why not yarn??? My yarn also has it's own room.


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

I'm proud to announce I'm down to 5 large plastic bins. I can finally walk into my craft room. The rest of my stash is in the garage Thurs-Sat City wide Rummage Sales. The other part of my stash ended up by a KP member's house who does rag rugs. 

I never want a stash that gets out of control again. It feels good to be able to know what you have.


----------



## ema1952uk (May 17, 2011)

Sorry to here that I can help swell you stash pm me with your address please glad to be able to help might not be lots but may be of use.
Eileen


----------



## BlueTressym (Nov 23, 2012)

Jessica-Jean, if I could get to Montreal, I'd be on your doorstep right now! However, I live in the UK, specifically Exeter in Devon. 

Eileen; Hello! my grandma's family are from Yorkshire; her name was Rose, so she could actually say she was a white Rose of York!


----------



## RueClerk (Mar 1, 2013)

I'm in the midst (started on Friday) of a cotton bloucle' top. The yarn is about 18 years old, 12 balls all together, am on the 4th ball. It's been in a plastic shoe box (12X16"X5")that long. I'm trying to, for every new yarn project, knit up two projects of stash yarn. There are 18 shoe boxes, a 32"X24"X6'9" closet and at least 3 plastic garbage bags full of stash to go. I'm 80 years old, probably won't get through it will I?


----------



## SDKATE (Dec 18, 2012)

My dh and I have a deal, I don't talk about his cook books and cooking supplies, he doesn't talk about my yarn stash or stamping/scrap booking supplies. Dollar for dollar, I know that I have more, probably three tubs of yarns, since I sorted this weekend, and gave a alot to the Sr. Citizen Ctr; and stamps well, like I said we don't talk about it,.....had to get insurance policy out on just those cause there were so many,


----------



## BlueTressym (Nov 23, 2012)

RueClerk said:


> I'm in the midst (started on Friday) of a cotton bloucle' top. The yarn is about 18 years old, 12 balls all together, am on the 4th ball. It's been in a plastic shoe box (12X16"X5")that long. I'm trying to, for every new yarn project, knit up two projects of stash yarn. There are 18 shoe boxes, a 32"X24"X6'9" closet and at least 3 plastic garbage bags full of stash to go. I'm 80 years old, probably won't get through it will I.


My grandad is 94; you can do it! Ok, so he doesn't knit, but...


----------



## Gundi2 (May 25, 2012)

My Stash is small since I now live in a Apartment with my Son,so I only bye Yarn when I like to make something new.I am 71 now, and besides my knitting and crocheting and Embroidery, I also got a Stash of Ceramics that needs to be painted and I also sew, quilt,and make other little Crafts.If I would die tomorrow I sure would leave a mess for my Son.


----------



## Suzie1 (May 11, 2011)

Lishaknits said:


> I remember not having a stash. It was awful when you wanted to be able to try out something or just needed a little of something.


In the beginning.... I think that's how a stash starts. I also remember not having a stash. It's amazing how quickly it grows.


----------



## 1KraftyKraut (Jun 2, 2011)

Mary Angela said:


> Have enjoyed hearing how everyone " smuggles" yarn in the house past the husbands. Now I wonder how much yarn most of us are stashing! I moved recently, after 45 years, and had to pull my yarn out of various closets and hiding places. The accumulation was shocking, even to me! Then I put it in shallow totes...that would fit under a bed. I filled 20 of them.....probably had an average of 10 skeins in each tote. So probably 200 skeins in all. I am thinking I have to live to be 125 years old to use it all. That would be if I never bought any more.....which is not likely!


I am putting my stash inventory on ravelry to get an idea what I have :mrgreen:

More than I thought and the promise to myself: don't buy any more yarn, needles, patterns etc., is NOT working.

http://www.ravelry.com/people/strickenkraut/stash


----------



## Evie RM (Sep 19, 2012)

I organized my stash in January in my living room. While in the process, I was told that our living room looked like a yarn shop. After organizing, I ended up with eight 18 gal. clean plastic bins plus a few small bins of yarn. Fortunately, I have a basement where I can store my yarn. I also made a spread sheet while I organized it, so now all I have to do is go to my spread sheet in my computer when looking for yarn for a project and it will tell me what yarn is in what bin (I numbered them 1 through 8). My main problem this year has been telling myself not to buy any more yarn. That is the hard part when I see all those sales and the beautiful new yarns.


----------



## mousepotato (May 30, 2011)

Mary Angela said:


> Have enjoyed hearing how everyone " smuggles" yarn in the house past the husbands. Now I wonder how much yarn most of us are stashing! I moved recently, after 45 years, and had to pull my yarn out of various closets and hiding places. The accumulation was shocking, even to me! Then I put it in shallow totes...that would fit under a bed. I filled 20 of them.....probably had an average of 10 skeins in each tote. So probably 200 skeins in all. I am thinking I have to live to be 125 years old to use it all. That would be if I never bought any more.....which is not likely!


23 56 gallon plastic storage containers. I probably have at least 1,000 skeins of yarn. And I don't sneak my yarn in the house, never have. My husband is oblivious to it, but then I'm, somewhat, oblivious to his gardening and wood working supplies. It works for us. I've only been forbidden to buy more yarn once is our 49 years together, to which I said, "yes, dear" and just bought yarn as I wanted to, left it where he could see it, and since he didn't, just kept on keepin' on. I've distributed it in my will.


----------



## saftshe (Sep 30, 2011)

I'm not finished sorting it all yet and I'm over 500! I'm starting to put it all Ravelry so I know what I have.


----------



## Redhead1951 (Feb 7, 2013)

I am trying to convince DH that my stash is really small compared to some of the ones revealed here, but I don't seem to have carried the day. Really, my stash is small. That closet is small, and so is the area under the bed and the shelves in the family room. Really. ;-)


----------



## upperslaughter (Jan 22, 2012)

My stash is in 10 XXL ziplock totes. I, too, have to live to age 125! DH has now compounded the issue by developing a button addiction. He searches stores and online for cute buttons to put on the cardigans and vests that I sell at our farmer's market.


----------



## RavinRed (Apr 18, 2011)

Mary Angela said:


> Have enjoyed hearing how everyone " smuggles" yarn in the house past the husbands. Now I wonder how much yarn most of us are stashing! I moved recently, after 45 years, and had to pull my yarn out of various closets and hiding places. The accumulation was shocking, even to me! Then I put it in shallow totes...that would fit under a bed. I filled 20 of them.....probably had an average of 10 skeins in each tote. So probably 200 skeins in all. I am thinking I have to live to be 125 years old to use it all. That would be if I never bought any more.....which is not likely!


I have a lot and am always buying more.....when my bins get full I go an buy another bin...or two...one for the overflow and one for the yarn I have not bought yet!


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

Seaglassoryarn said:


> ...If I spent as much time knitting as I do looking at patterns to knit, the stash might go away.


Too, too true! Which is _why_ I've been trying to spend less time on KP and more time on actual knitting!


RueClerk said:


> I'm 80 years old, probably won't get through it will I?


Not to worry! You'll at least have fun _trying_ to work your way through your stash! That's more than can be said of many of your contemporaries. I'm thinking of those who *do* absolutely nothing day in and day out. They may still be eating, sleeping, and breathing, but being creative makes you alive and living!


----------



## RueClerk (Mar 1, 2013)

Thanks for the chuckle! :-D


----------



## guiding light (Jun 1, 2013)

You could sell some of that discontinued yarn on Ebay. I had to go there to get some of the yarn for a project that I have ready to go. 
Somewhere, there is a knitter searching for some of your discontinued yarn. It will make their day if you happen to have some yarn that they need.


----------



## tigerlily (May 3, 2013)

i currently have a six foot tall bookcase full of one pound skeins and have 5 big storage containers full of smaller skeins, wool and sock yarn. also have large plastic bag full of baby yarn!!! can too much.


----------



## OMgirl (Mar 7, 2011)

I have half a closet-ful:


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

OMgirl said:


> I have half a closet-ful:


Very well organized now that seems like a perfect stash.


----------



## jmewin (Oct 18, 2012)

I've not counted the number of balls of yarn I have. I have 2 sweater bags and a handbag bag full of yarn.


----------



## aljellie (Mar 4, 2011)

I have no idea and am happy to keep it that way. I find yarns I would swear I've never seen before and have no idea where, when or why I purchased. Don't know what I will do with them, but I just slip them back to where they were and go on my merry way buying more. I reached and exceeded SABLE many years ago. If you're lucky I'll die near a thrift store not far from you. 
Ellie


----------



## SweetPandora (May 9, 2013)

Is it wrong of me to have yarn envy when I read about all your huge stashes?


----------



## SweetPandora (May 9, 2013)

I make lap throws for the local nursing home (all very low income residents) and if anyone is looking to donate stash, I would GLADLY take it in a heartbeat, and I will gladly pay for postage. 

My mother (she's 86, bless her heart) makes mittens and scarves for the church to donate to the homeless/low income. 

We are always grateful for any donations, and will happily pay shipping fees.


----------



## musing crow (Nov 16, 2012)

My stash is modest due to space constrictions. If I did have huge stashes of fabrics and art supplies though I could have a large stash. Hummmm... maybe I'll consider that!


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Happy are the ones with small stashes Good Excuse to buy Yarn!


----------



## aljellie (Mar 4, 2011)

Ah, excellent point!
ellie


----------



## Hazel Blumberg - McKee (Sep 9, 2011)

I can never die. I have stash beyond my life expectancy. My husband promises to burn it all on a funeral pyre if I predecease him. I told him I'd rather that he had a garage sale or give it to Goodwill.

Hazel


----------



## tvarnas (Apr 18, 2013)

aljellie said:


> Ah, excellent point!
> ellie


Am I mistaken or is there a Swans Island yarn artisan?


----------



## SweetPandora (May 9, 2013)

MaryanneW said:


> I wonder....is there knitting in heaven?


Knitting IS heaven


----------



## tvarnas (Apr 18, 2013)

tvarnas said:


> Am I mistaken or is there a Swans Island yarn artisan?


I was right, there is! How lucky to be close to an independent dyer Are they part of your stash?


----------



## tvarnas (Apr 18, 2013)

SweetPandora said:


> Knitting IS heaven


 :thumbup:


----------



## aljellie (Mar 4, 2011)

Swan's Island is a yarn brand that began as an off-shoot of a blanket factory that was on Swan's Island where they raised the sheep, spun the yarn and wove the blankets. The company was started by a couple of Boston lawyers who summered on the island and wanted to find a way to leave the rat race and support themselves year-round on the peaceful, lovely island. Unfortunately, the wife became ill and they had to sell the business. The company is now located in or near Camden Me. They make beautiful hand-dyed very expensive merino yarn in several weights. I've caressed the yarn in some high end shops, it feels heavenly. I've never been able to afford it though. That's probably a whole lot more than you wanted to know, but I miss seeing the sheep and got into reminiscing.
Ellie


----------



## Wandalea (May 11, 2013)

Here's an idea--even though you are beyond busy, is there a thrift/goodwill type store on your way to your jobs? If you stopped by quickly once or twice a week & let the clerks know you were on the lookout for yarns, you might hit the jackpot for hardly any money. Same with needles & other supplies. I see postings here of that happening. Even if you don't have the time to knit much now, just having the stash to look at & enjoy would be great.


kelloggb said:


> I can not waite to be able to say I have a Stash!!!
> 
> Right now I have the two balls of yarn I am currently using to knit a baby blanket with,(Only because I made her buy the yarn.) and a couple of very tinny bits that I use to practice new stitchs and patterns on.
> I work a full time job, as well as a couple part time jobs, but all the income goes to paying off debt (and the sad thing is, it is debt my ex got us into without my knowing.)
> ...


----------



## tvarnas (Apr 18, 2013)

aljellie said:


> Swan's Island is a yarn brand that began as an off-shoot of a blanket factory that was on Swan's Island where they raised the sheep, spun the yarn and wove the blankets. The company was started by a couple of Boston lawyers who summered on the island and wanted to find a way to leave the rat race and support themselves year-round on the peaceful, lovely island. Unfortunately, the wife became ill and they had to sell the business. The company is now located in or near Camden Me. They make beautiful hand-dyed very expensive merino yarn in several weights. I've caressed the yarn in some high end shops, it feels heavenly. I've never been able to afford it though. That's probably a whole lot more than you wanted to know, but I miss seeing the sheep and got into reminiscing.
> Ellie


Oh no , I love the history. I'll have to look for it in the local LYS. Not sure I can buy it, but I can caress it too!


----------



## tvarnas (Apr 18, 2013)

kelloggb said:


> I can not waite to be able to say I have a Stash!!!
> 
> Right now I have the two balls of yarn I am currently using to knit a baby blanket with,(Only because I made her buy the yarn.) and a couple of very tinny bits that I use to practice new stitchs and patterns on.
> I work a full time job, as well as a couple part time jobs, but all the income goes to paying off debt (and the sad thing is, it is debt my ex got us into without my knowing.)
> ...


Bobbie, look at your PM


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

SweetPandora said:


> I make lap throws for the local nursing home (all very low income residents) and if anyone is looking to donate stash, I would GLADLY take it in a heartbeat, and I will gladly pay for postage.
> 
> My mother (she's 86, bless her heart) makes mittens and scarves for the church to donate to the homeless/low income.
> 
> We are always grateful for any donations, and will happily pay shipping fees.


Here's the rub. If my darling learns that I'm _selling_ something from my stash, he's OK with that. But when I just give stuff away, he's less than happy about it, even though the result is a reduction of stash. He doesn't want me to bring more yarn/needles/patterns into the house, but he also doesn't want me shipping it away! I can't win!

I should have known he was like that from the sweater I knit for him. 
He picked the yarn. 
He picked the pattern. 
He picked the all-over-the-fronts cable pattern. 
He tried it on as it grew. 
The day I finally finished the last stitch and had woven in the last end, he put it on ... briefly. Then he removed it, and handed it back to me saying it was a tad too snug ... and I should take it apart and re-make it just a bit larger. Well! For once in my life, I was left speechless!

He denies it, but at the moment he handed it back to me, I just _knew_ that what he _really_ wanted was for me to spend my knitting time re-knitting the same yarn over and over forever ... or until I got fed up with knitting. He'd be delighted were I to abandon all yarn-play permanently. Unfortunately, that will be the day I die.

My youngest sister has happily been wearing that gorgeous sweater for the last 41 years, even though the buttons are 'wrong', and Himself ... he's _still_ waiting to wear a sweater from my needles.

My 'stash' at that time was just the yarn I'd bought (before I ever met him) to make myself a sampler afghan. That sweater ate up most of one of the two colours.


----------



## Mary Angela (Mar 9, 2013)

MaryanneW said:


> I wonder....is there knitting in heaven?


Of course....everything good is in heaven!


----------



## Mary Angela (Mar 9, 2013)

Marie from NC said:


> Oh, thank goodness! I thought I was insane for having so much yarn in my stash. I worry that when I die, my children (who do not live in my town) would wonder what in the world was I thinking?????
> 
> Thank you ladies, I feel like a normal knitter.


That's what we are here for! Comforting and Laughter!


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

Wandalea said:


> Here's an idea--even though you are beyond busy, is there a thrift/goodwill type store on your way to your jobs? If you stopped by quickly once or twice a week & let the clerks know you were on the lookout for yarns, you might hit the jackpot for hardly any money. Same with needles & other supplies. I see postings here of that happening. Even if you don't have the time to knit much now, just having the stash to look at & enjoy would be great.


That's _exactly_ how my stash has grown to its current proportions! :thumbup:


----------



## Joanne447 (Jul 24, 2012)

oh, that's so funny.


----------



## Wandalea (May 11, 2013)

This has been like "coming home" since I'm the only knitter/crocheter in my everyday world. I want a huge stash! Now I'm inspired to get out all my yarn & thread to see in all it's glory & inventory it. Most is in & spilling out of a small shelf next to the couch where I knit. There is some upstairs under my sewing machine. I'll divide it into 2 main groups--natural fiber & acrylic. When I started knitting again several years ago, I bought acrylic in lots of colors to practice with--have enough of that to make an afgan for my partner in his favorite color (he wouldn't notice the difference between acrylic & natural), another afgan & a baby blanket. Then lots of left-overs in assorted colors that can become a crocheted afgan. I have worsted "kitchen" cotton for making swatches of lace patterns I want to try. Then small amounts of yarn I love left over from projects, which I will make into probably crochet squares mixing all the types & weights for a wild afgan. Now I am finally starting a stash of enough good quality yarn of each type to make whatever pattern I choose--4 groups of those, plus I just frogged an older project I wasn't happy with of purple Rowan Summer Tweed, so that counts as new stash. I will move all but my current project upstairs soon as I make one side of the bedroom my studio. Gotta move an extra bed out of there to it's new home. The upstairs is one huge 12-sided room so the studio won't crowd it. I was going to wait until then to pull out my stash, but you all have me too excited to wait--I'm doing it today. It is so wonderful to communicate with people who understand.


----------



## BoogieCat (Nov 3, 2012)

Great news! Because of this thread I have packed up a large box of yarn to send off to Oklahoma tomorrow! So, I've depleted my stash by one BIG box and I feel great!


----------



## domsmum (Jun 20, 2012)

Suzie1 said:


> Well, don't people collect other things.... coins, stamps, and other collectibles... and they even go through dealers. Why not yarn??? My yarn also has it's own room.


What a good idea - So I can say I'm no longer a knitter - I'm a collector of yarns instead.


----------



## ema1952uk (May 17, 2011)

What part of Yorkshire I live in Halifax West Yorkshire
Eileen


----------



## dodyann (Oct 7, 2012)

We just downsized and sold our house and bought one that everything is on one floor. We had to get 3 bedrooms so that I could have an entire room for my stash. I am relieved to hear from all of you, I was beginning to feel like an addicted gambler. I just love the stuff I can't help myself. I must stop buying, I will never ever use all of this stash, however it sounds like I am in good company lol.


----------



## YarnStalker (May 30, 2011)

My stash is overwhelming at times - those times when I want to knit something and can't decide what yarn I want to use. I've been stashing since I was in high school - graduated in 1975. There's several totes surrounding me here at my computer area, 6 vintage steamer trunks over there, several shelves full of more large totes in the basement and a stash that's building with every trip to our 2nd home up north.
I often feel stress at the thought that I won't use it all and then, lo and behold more arrives. 10 skeins of sari silk and a box of misc. sock yarns arrived yesterday. I also won another 10 skeins of sari silk yesterday afternoon. I had forgotten I even bid on it. Gotta be sure I get the mail once again.


----------



## Scotty8 (Aug 7, 2012)

Well, according to the handy autosum key on my excel yarn inventory I have 380 skeins for a total of 43,278 yards of yarn. I blame this entirely on KP since I didn't have anywhere near as much before finding this forum. I'm stockpiling for retirement, most will go for charity items and I try to only buy when it's on sale - but still that's a heck of a lot of yarn!


----------



## GMADRAGON2 (Apr 20, 2011)

Three rather small plastic storage boxes. If I don't intend to use it within one month, I don't buy it anymore. Had Huge boxes ... I am 72 and don't want my family to have to deal with 'stuff' like I did with my Mom and first husband. :lol:


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

NaNa s said:


> Don't know, don't wanna know!


Probably smart!


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

Vole61 said:


> Sounds like me


Me too.


----------



## MelissaC (May 27, 2012)

I've got 2 plastic storage totes and and a duffel bag full. One tote is LB Homespun that my mom has found for me at various yard sales and thrift shops. I mentioned I liked it early on in my knitting days and she decided it was my favorite. Some day I'll make a throw or something cozy with it for her. Otherwise most of my yarn is solid colors of red heart or simply soft to use as I need it, but I'm finding I still don't always have all of the colors I need. I have very few specialty yarns because I tend to use them for certain projects. Right now I'm mostly interested in making stuffed toys but in the fall I'm going to try a pair of socks for DH and sweaters for my boys.


----------



## cgcharles (Feb 23, 2011)

There is no such thing as too much yarn.


----------



## YarnStalker (May 30, 2011)

cgcharles said:


> There is no such thing as too much yarn.


I love Menominee - have you seen Escanaba in da Moonlight?


----------



## joanieo (Aug 19, 2011)

Why is it that no matter how big my stash is, the right yarn for the project is never there??


----------



## tvarnas (Apr 18, 2013)

domsmum said:


> What a good idea - So I can say I'm no longer a knitter - I'm a collector of yarns instead.


Oh I like that! :thumbup:


----------



## tmlester (Apr 8, 2011)

cgcharles said:


> There is no such thing as too much yarn.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## linzers (May 17, 2012)

aljellie said:


> Swan's Island is a yarn brand that began as an off-shoot of a blanket factory that was on Swan's Island where they raised the sheep, spun the yarn and wove the blankets. The company was started by a couple of Boston lawyers who summered on the island and wanted to find a way to leave the rat race and support themselves year-round on the peaceful, lovely island. Unfortunately, the wife became ill and they had to sell the business. The company is now located in or near Camden Me. They make beautiful hand-dyed very expensive merino yarn in several weights. I've caressed the yarn in some high end shops, it feels heavenly. I've never been able to afford it though. That's probably a whole lot more than you wanted to know, but I miss seeing the sheep and got into reminiscing.
> Ellie


I have been totally seduced by the "new" Swan's Island " product. I have only purchased 3 skeins. Two were with a 25% discount (volume purchase) at Webs, the other was on sale for $10 at a LYS moving sale. I have reached for these skeins any number of times, but decide not to use them, b/c then I won't have them any more. Now that's really disturbed thinking....A large part of my stash exists b/c of warped reasoning like this. The remainder of my stash exists b/c I underestimated yardage needed to complete a decent sized project when I was still learning. Thanks for sharing the history re: Swan's Island. I always find these tidbits interesting.


----------



## ALdaisy (May 1, 2013)

And I thought I had a lot, need to have hubby read how some others are at hoarding yarn, then maybe he will lighten up???


----------



## ALdaisy (May 1, 2013)

And I thought I had a lot, need to have hubby read how some others are at hoarding yarn, then maybe he will lighten up???


----------



## Wandalea (May 11, 2013)

I have pulled all my yarn out of the shelf to organize & clean. Holy cow--it's way more than I thought. I estimate it would fill 6 or 7 10-gallon tubs. How did it fit in there? A lot is the acrylic I bought a few years ago to practice with when I first started knitting again, which I will save for afgans & baby blankets. There's kitchen cotton, crochet thread cotton, lots of beautiful left-overs that will become a multi-color crochet motif afgan, & my latest stash--yarns I love with enough skeins to make any project I want. I actually have enough of these for my next 6 projects! I DO have a stash.


----------



## heidisoma (Feb 27, 2012)

Jessica-Jean said:


> When we moved into this house in 1998, my stash filled a couple of boxes. Why we ever bought a bigger house as our kids were on the cusp of leaving, I'll never know! But my stash has taken over my wool room (basement - largest room in the house), spread into the windowless 'library' next to it, and crept into closets and bags on the first floor.
> 
> I avoid all sources of yarn, especially second-hand stores, garage and estate sales, church bazaars, and eBay. I give yarn to new knitters. I knit charity items. I give away things I knit. But the stash seems never to diminish! I have to sidle between ceiling-high stacks of boxes/bins of yarn in my wool room! You can't see the shelves for the stacks of boxes!
> 
> ...


Jessica Jean may just take you up in that bext time I visit my son in Cornwall, Ontario. May stop by in Montreal.


----------



## linzers (May 17, 2012)

I know we all love and need our stashes. Stashes are very personal, private things, and I know this idea will not appeal to everyone. That "out of control" feeling was getting to me. I feel so much better about what I have since I reorganized it all. I found it easier to "shop at home" after I sorted everything by weight, just like most yarn stores.


----------



## busynummies (Feb 14, 2011)

I have30 gal. totes about 5 in the sewing room,6 in my shed, and 4 more in storage.Also about as many with fabric. My dh says I'd have to live till I'm 150. At least it gives me a goal. lol Oh about those labels: put some in your purse and when you get something you need to put your name and address on, just pull out a label and stick it on. They work great on raffle tickets.


----------



## LEE1313 (Jan 25, 2011)

THANK YOU to all who have joined in the PAY IT FORWARD movement.

I know there will be some very happy KPer's when the boxes of donated yarn arrive.
My heart is filled with gratitude. 
Thanks again,
Blessings,
Linda


----------



## Linda (Jan 16, 2011)

My "stash" was growing rapidly but I decided to make a scrap afghan for my elderly aunt. My dog is only a year old so she is having a great time with all the little balls. I still have more then I will ever need. I feel like my grandmother. When she passed away she had one full room of yarn. Hope I'm not that bad.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

busynummies said:


> ... Oh about those labels: put some in your purse and when you get something you need to put your name and address on, just pull out a label and stick it on. They work great on raffle tickets.


That is such a simple and absolutely GREAT idea! Thank you!


----------



## Mary Angela (Mar 9, 2013)

I have just finished reading the 13 pages of answers to my simple question. "How big is your stash?" I laughed a lot but mostly I was so touched by the generosity of so many that want to share their yarn with others.
THERE ARE REALLY ALOT OF WONDERFUL PEOPLE ON THIS SITE.
I AM SO GLAD TO GET TO KNOW YOU ALL


----------



## mamad1pet (May 23, 2012)

Linday said:


> According to my husband my stash is too big but by my estimation it is not nearly big enough.


----------



## sewcrafty (May 30, 2011)

far to big ! another life times worth :roll:


----------



## Bennieblue (Apr 15, 2011)

How big is my stash! Its never ever big enough. Ha.


----------



## PauletteB. (Feb 7, 2012)

I have my yarn organized in various Cabinets and totes.they are also organized by fiber content.I never count all the individual skeins. The exact size of my stash is unknown by myself as well as others in the home, but I do know where every skein is. Every now I get a "is that yarn in there"? Yes, and he continues to take me to the yarn stores. It seems like the more of my stash I use special projects come up and I need more yarn. It is an unending process.


----------



## mollybear57 (Jan 19, 2013)

About 16 large plastic storage containers plus a bag here and there, two large containers in the living room and some that is stored at my boyfriends house so I have extra when I go and stay a few days with him.
Boyfriend thinks I have more yarn than any other human being on this planet....I just laugh and read him some of the comments that are posted on here about stashes!
He calls me an "addict"....I will accept that!


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

mollybear57 said:


> He calls me an "addict"....I will accept that!


My name is Ellen and I am an addict. Addicted to both yarn and patterns.


----------



## sandy127 (Sep 8, 2011)

I have a large plastic bin of skeins and two small craft bureaus ( with 3 drawers each ) filled with left over balls of yarn from projects. I am trying really hard not to buy anymore yarn! I am currently working on hats, mittens and scarfs to donate.


----------



## Mary Walker (May 11, 2013)

I used to believe that all I needed was enough yarn for my current projects. Then my cousin became an invalid and went into a foster home where unless I or her daughter bought yarn for her, she would not have anything to do and no yarn to crochet with. Since I do not have any children to take care of me in my old age, I am planning ahead. I have become a yarn hoarder and have put away as much yarn as I can find room for, plus some of course. I figure when it is my turn I won't have to worry about having enough yarn to keep me busy for at least a year or more. Last count I had over 700 skeins/balls of yarn and when I find something nice I buy more. I pray that I will never find myself without yarn, hooks or needles. I hope that when the time comes, I will be able to trade finished items for more yarn! :wink:


----------



## 33141 (Aug 24, 2011)

Oh, right now I have 20+ huge bins of just yarn, another 15-18 bins of sweaters to be recycled plus some trash bags in the closet. We had plans to redo the kitchen this fall, incorporating the old, too small dining room into the kitchen and dividing the formal living room into an office for my husband and a larger dining room. Reality has returned and I have decided to scrap the dining room plan as the kitchen has room for an eat-in table. This will allow me to create a studio in lieu of the dining room. Between knitting, sewing, spinning, watercolors and whatever else takes my fancy, I need the studio far more than a formal dining room which doesn't suit our life style any way. 

My husband swears one day he'll be sleeping in the garage because the yarn will have over run the house.


----------



## Montana Gramma (Dec 19, 2012)

You are to funny Jessica Jean!!! When I make my across Canada trip can we visit??!!


----------



## Evie RM (Sep 19, 2012)

misellen said:


> My name is Ellen and I am an addict. Addicted to both yarn and patterns.


Me, too. The problem is that I have been collecting both for over 50 years. Have a big stash of both.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

Montana Gramma said:


> You are to funny Jessica Jean!!! When I make my across Canada trip can we visit??!!


Absolutely! I must warn you: there are two cats, and I may possibly be the planet's worse housekeeper. In the gloaming, some of the drifts of cat-fur have been mistaken for lounging cats! If you're violently allergic to cats or disorder ... You are warned. :twisted:


----------



## lilydragon (Oct 2, 2011)

Ok, I have one of those wrapping paper bins that's about 12 in deep full of yarn and bags on top of that are stacked about 2 ft above that as well as a few bags hidden around the house... But so far only takes up a corner of my 4 year olds bed room.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

lilydragon said:


> Ok, I have one of those wrapping paper bins that's about 12 in deep full of yarn and bags on top of that are stacked about 2 ft above that as well as a few bags hidden around the house... But so far only takes up a corner of my 4 year olds bed room.


And your four-year-old doesn't mess with it??!! Wow! Congrats! :thumbup:


----------



## lilydragon (Oct 2, 2011)

Jessica-Jean said:


> And your four-year-old doesn't mess with it??!! Wow! Congrats! :thumbup:


To tell you the truth, I don't think it interests her. But when she gets a little older I'm going to try to interest her in knitting or crocheting.


----------



## nuclearfinz (Feb 23, 2011)

My plan is... get it now while I have the money. Some day I may be on a fixed income and can no longer afford to buy it but will still want to knit and crochet. And I wont want for anything then either. Hubby doesn't understand the logic...........


----------



## cassiemaddox (Jun 8, 2011)

Too big. My house was literally home for my stash. Downsizing. I'm still SABLE according to my yarn shop owner. SABLE Stash Absolutely Beyond Life Expectancy!
Cassiemaddox


----------



## LEE1313 (Jan 25, 2011)

SABLE>>> LOL
I love that. I always dreamed of a fur coat. Thought MINK, but ended up being SABLE.

Linda


----------



## ALdaisy (May 1, 2013)

I just keep telling hubby that there are much worse things to be addicted to...


----------



## Evie RM (Sep 19, 2012)

I had to chuckle at my grandson today. He is the one who carted all the boxes, totes, bags and bins that were loaded with my yarn up the stairs from my basement to my living room so I could organize my stash. He keeps telling me that I have enough yarn and not to buy any more. Well, today he was telling me about his other grandpa having duplicates and quadruplets of tools in his garage. I said to him, "Ah hah, and you wonder about my yarn stash. What about guys and their stash of tools?" He didn't know what to say to that which left me chuckling. I think that was a gotcha.


----------



## CrochetorKnit (Feb 15, 2013)

kelloggb said:


> I can not waite to be able to say I have a Stash!!!
> 
> Right now I have the two balls of yarn I am currently using to knit a baby blanket with,(Only because I made her buy the yarn.) and a couple of very tinny bits that I use to practice new stitchs and patterns on.
> I work a full time job, as well as a couple part time jobs, but all the income goes to paying off debt (and the sad thing is, it is debt my ex got us into without my knowing.)
> ...


Hi Bobbie!
I would like to be able to 'donate' some of my stash to you but obviously will need your home address (or another address you have access to, such as your work address) in order to mail the yarn to you. Would you be willing to trust me and send me an address??
Hoping you can benefit by my stash,
Barbara


----------



## BlueTressym (Nov 23, 2012)

Jessica-Jean said:


> Absolutely! I must warn you: there are two cats, and I may possibly be the planet's worse housekeeper. In the gloaming, some of the drifts of cat-fur have been mistaken for lounging cats! If you're violently allergic to cats or disorder ... You are warned. :twisted:


You should visit our place; you'd feel right at home! *looks over at cat sleeping on bed and wonders how he can be so _long_*


----------



## BlueTressym (Nov 23, 2012)

Mary Angela said:


> I have just finished reading the 13 pages of answers to my simple question. "How big is your stash?" I laughed a lot but mostly I was so touched by the generosity of so many that want to share their yarn with others.
> THERE ARE REALLY A LOT OF WONDERFUL PEOPLE ON THIS SITE.
> I AM SO GLAD TO GET TO KNOW YOU ALL


What she said...


----------



## BlueTressym (Nov 23, 2012)

grandmann said:


> Happy are the ones with small stashes Good Excuse to buy Yarn!


Not allowed to


----------



## BlueTressym (Nov 23, 2012)

ema1952uk said:


> What part of Yorkshire I live in Halifax West Yorkshire
> Eileen


I believe the place is called Copmanthorpe, near York itself? My grandma and grandad met when he was stationed there during the war. He saw her by the side of the road and mended her bicycle!


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

Evie RM said:


> I had to chuckle at my grandson today. He is the one who carted all the boxes, totes, bags and bins that were loaded with my yarn up the stairs from my basement to my living room so I could organize my stash. He keeps telling me that I have enough yarn and not to buy any more. Well, today he was telling me about his other grandpa having duplicates and quadruplets of tools in his garage. I said to him, "Ah hah, and you wonder about my yarn stash. What about guys and their stash of tools?" He didn't know what to say to that which left me chuckling. I think that was a gotcha.


Yup! Definitely a 'gotcha' moment!

I keep pointing out to my darling that he's got more power tools and hardware than a small town's hardware store, as well as more cameras than any retired photographer _needs_. He doesn't see any comparison! _Some_ men can be willfully blind is all.


----------



## levsgirl (Nov 16, 2011)

Well, y'all just have no idea how good you are making me feel about my stash. I got it organized at the beginning of the year and after filling 4 hugs plastic bins, I confessed to a friend. She doesn't knit or crochet, but she made a good suggestion. Give it to the local church for their charity knitting. So I started there and then sent some to grandsons who have projects at church. Alas, I only emptied one bin. I try sooooo hard not to buy more yarn, but there is just something about that gorgeous sweater or scarf or something that I can't live without that makes me go out and buy more. Yeah, yeah, yeah, says my DH. He's a great guy and doesn't complain about much, but when I realized I was hiding my yarn when bringing it from the store, I got scared for myself. HA!! You, all of you have made my day. Thanks so much!!!!!! Michelle in Texas


----------



## Dsynr (Jun 3, 2011)

Scotttie, beam me to my KP pal's house NOW! :!:


luv said:


> I'll be over this afternoon :mrgreen: :mrgreen:


----------

